# Folding Bucket - bargain



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Found a great folding bucket in Woolworths today.

11 litre capacity
Collapses to 5cm tall and comes in its own nylon bag.
The sides are made out of some tough looking material.

Price was £2-50


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

That is a bargain


----------



## 95659 (Jul 6, 2005)

I got one too - when I got it home, filled it up and realised how good and stable it is when filled - I went back and got another which I shall use as a portable dog bowl. When my caravanning friends saw them - I had to go back again and buy them 2 each... I guess that's "The Wonder of Woolworths"


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

No! thats the wonder of MHF


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I got one of these last year, great little bucket, I got it from my favourite designer store er I mean poundland.

Only found one use for it though, see scotties pics.

Angie.............


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant, thanks Coral,

Wife has just been in town today, bought 2 (waste and fresh).


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Got one of these this morning, just been using it to empty the waste tank, fab bit of kit, thanks for the info.


----------



## 95492 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi all! Just going to get one - it will replace the Stork margarine tub (with the vital lid) which I have to keep to hand at all times!
No one else seems to have mentioned this "travel sickness" problem before - is that because most of the MHs I see have only got two adults in them, in the front?
After a particularly chundery Easter week winding round little Lancashire lanes and getting greener and greener by the minute, it will come in very useful.
Everyone who sits in the back of our MH (and I would never consider going backwards unless I wanted to be REALLY ill) has suffered this malaise, so it's not just me.
Is it Roly? Is it the way (my husband) drives? Do any other passengers have this problem?
Please don't suggest we tape M&Ms to our rest, they melt in the heat - and that's a different story!!

Helen :Fade-color


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Nope it ain't just you: Another reason we ended up selling our coachbuilt because the kids would feel sick if I drove anything but gingerly on A roads and I knew exactly how they felt when I had to spend some time in the back! Did consider air suspension at one point to improve the rear ride but never did it, so don't know if it actually helps.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks coral,

Just come back from woolies after buying one, excellent bit of kit to suplement the clear plastic one we've already got, this one is better quality and about 3 times cheaper than the clear plastic one, excellent VFM.
Ours will be used to empty the waste water down on CL's.

pete.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

thanks for this tip-off Coral, I've got two too :lol: What great value for money! I'd have even thought they were good if they'd been at the normal proce of a fiver, as last year I was looking for a collapsible washing up bowl and couldn't find anything under £15 (so I didn't get one, we use a big food storage tub instead!) Will be very handy indeed, thanks again 8) 

-H


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Been out and bought two as well, also noticed that they are selling dehumidifiers at half price, £19.99


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Coral,
A great buy, and space saving too.  
Thanks Alison.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

brisey said:


> Been out and bought two as well, also noticed that they are selling dehumidifiers at half price, £19.99


I have one of these dehumidifiers ... they are fab, would definitely recommend them. Sturdy, small and great for de-steaming the shower room after use! The mirror clears in about a minute after i've switched it on


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Leigh, I went out and got one after you told me about them (dehumidifiers) great aren't they.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Does their specifications say what temperature they work down to?

Dave


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Not that I can see.

I am now intrigued as to what you are considering putting in it?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sorry coral, that's the trouble when posts split between pages. I was referring to the previous post about dehumidifiers 

Dave


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

AHHHH I see

I am almost disappointed - I really thought you had some techy idea thing going!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well I might do, if it were not for the fact Alison looked in Woolies today and no-one knew a thing about a folding bucket :-(

What is it marketed as, displayed near what other stuff?

Dave


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

We got both,bucket and humidifier,really pleased I saw posts,
Thanks.

Dave they are really well hidden we had to ask after looking for ages, packed in flat boxes homecare section, probably would never have found them.

Lesley


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Coral for pointing this one out, a really good buy and should prove very useful.

Dave, We only have a small Woolies and they had them displayed in the household section with the mops and brushes.

peedee


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I also thank you for mentioning the dehumidifier ... it's a lovely small size and works a treat! 
As for it being well hidden - it was upstairs in their STORE ROOM!!! Had to ask! Makes you wonder if it's about to be withrawn at that price? Certainly is great value! :lol:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone looking for the buckets in Peterborough, don't waste your time, woolies haven't heard of them :roll:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

sng said:


> Anyone looking for the buckets in Peterborough, don't waste your time, woolies haven't heard of them :roll:


That saved me a trip  Ta!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

sng said:


> Anyone looking for the buckets in Peterborough, don't waste your time, woolies haven't heard of them :roll:


That saved me a trip  Ta!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I saw the buckets yesterday but did not think at the time that they would be more useful than a real bucket, take up less space etc, went today to get on but could not find them again, I had to ask at the customer services counter at our big W in Hull, anyway, got one in the end.

Where can I find a small red bucket to keep near the van for emergencies? this is something I learned when attending an Elddis owners rally last week.

We also got one of those mini de-humidifiers at £19.99 last month, they are a bargain, I have seen similar ones in caravan stores for £99.99.

Going back next week to buy a folding table at £12.49.they are robust and light 79w x 59d x 67h, they have plenty in stock.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Alison went back today and got the last bucket in Basingstoke Woolies, from the end of an aisle in the household section. Very panel-van friendly. I always had a bucket when caravanning but felt deprived more recently 

Dave


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Alison went back today and got the last bucket in Basingstoke Woolies, from the end of an aisle in the household section. Very panel-van friendly. I always had a bucket when caravanning but felt deprived more recently
> 
> Dave


Alison only got it because I left one, buying 3 not 4. In fact I bought 2 in the morning, when there were about 8 on the shelf, and went back at lunchtime to buy some more. There were only 2 left, so I only bought 1.

This post has certainly had an effect on Woolies stock!


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Been to my local Woolies but they don't sell it. Worse! Thay can't even find it on the main computer system. Can someone give me the exact name and/or product code.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

ianhibs said:


> Been to my local Woolies but they don't sell it. Worse! Thay can't even find it on the main computer system. Can someone give me the exact name and/or product code.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian


All that's on the box is:

"WORKSHOP Folding Bucket with storage case. Ideal for cars, camping, gardening, and holidays. 11 ltr capacity Compacts to 5.5 cm deep".

"Produced for Woolworths PLC"

barcode 4 893048 166519

"Was £4.99 now £2.49"


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks coral, collected mine today from the local woolies, it is ideal for me as I was looking for something to carry my waste water, DAB, as you say, ideal panel van item.


MHS….Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Can we have a medal for "Tip of the month" and coral be the first recipient 

Thanks coral/ Martin 

Dave


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

May I second Dave's suggestion of a "Tip of the Month" medal and I agree
coral should be the first to receive it.

Chris


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I also agree, medal for coral :wink: 

MHS....Rob


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

was just thinking, we won't need a pennant, badge or carnation at the next show - all the MHF people will the ones with woolworths folding buckets :lol: 

-H


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

The brand is "Workshop"

Folding bucket

Bar code: 48930 481 66519

Blue and white box

Best of luck Ian.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks a lot*

Thanks Bagshanty and Humber-Traveller. It was the bar code what did it. They had over 20 in the store room.

And, of course, thanks to Coral


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Aw shucks folks! (blushing)

Only to pleased to provide some information for people, rather that always asking for help - which is what I have done to date.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Anyone put their collapsible bucket into use yet for Waste Water?
If so-did it fit ok under your drain pipe? and if it did what happens when it fills up-doesn't it "rise up"  and catch on part of the drain so it gets stuck?? Just a thought


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

What is it with Woolie's and their storeroom ..?!! :roll: That's exactly where the dehumidifier was too!!! :lol: Lucky we didn't need the bar code!! :lol: Ana xx


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I finally got a bucket - thanks sng, found them in Pboro Woolies as you said.  

The only concern I have is the handle - its thin and metal and once full of water looks like it would shear your fingers off as you carried waste water across the field!! 8O 

As I fulltime I empty waste water every couple of days and am well versed in the need for comfy handles on buckets. It is very rare to get a proper drive over dump station anywhere and for nasal comfort I am not usually camped right next to the waste facilities on site so I have to trek across a field on a regular basis :roll: 

I think I may have to create a foam handle or something - will let you know the comfort rating when its complete :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Leigh
Will the capacity of this bucket be good enough for 2 days' use?- (washing up/washing etc) or might you have to empty it daily?

It seems that though quite a few people have bought one but no-one's used them yet. Any feedback as to what they're like for use as waste water catcher??


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Leigh,

Lakeland used to sell these 
http://www.westons.com/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Key_and_Handle_Turners_909.html 
They don't have them on their website now but maybe they are in the shops?

I don't know if they are available in any other High St. shops.

Anne


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Hi Leigh
> Will the capacity of this bucket be good enough for 2 days' use?- (washing up/washing etc) or might you have to empty it daily?
> 
> It seems that though quite a few people have bought one but no-one's used them yet. Any feedback as to what they're like for use as waste water catcher??


Hi Telbell

I won't use it as a waste water catcher - I leave the tanks closed and empty them every 2-3 days - usually takes about 6 - 8 buckets to empty as we use the shower twice a day, wash up twice a day, brush teeth, wash hands etc regularly. It wouldn't last long if it was under the shower tank and I just know our Staffie would start drinking water out of it if I left it under the kitchen sink tank!! 8O

It is a bit smaller than my usual buckets but I'll give a full report the first time I use it! One good thing is that it can be flattened a bit to fit under the van. There has been many a time the buckets woudn't fit and I've had to empty the water into a plastic box then into the buckets - really time consuming! :roll:

AnneJ, the product you show works as a handle turner, does it also work as a handle? Could I attach it to the handle itself do you think? If so, it would be ideal. Thanks.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Leigh,

I just had another look at the website and clicked on "more info" which gives a larger view. I suppose it would accommodate a wire handle depending on how thick the wire is. I will pop down to my local Woolies tomorrow hopefully to see if they have any buckets left. Too nice today to go shopping :lol:

Anne

PS It's the Carrieez Carrier Bag Handle
http://www.westons.com/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Key_and_Handle_Turners_909.html#aAA6145


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Leigh. That's 6/8 emptyings every 2 or 3 days. I suppose the advantage over the 5 gall black waster containers is that they're easier to man handle (or woman handle!). I did get one (I'm an impulse gadget buyer!) and will put it into use next week. 
I'll report back!!


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

coral said:


> Found a great folding bucket in Woolworths today.
> 
> 11 litre capacity
> Collapses to 5cm tall and comes in its own nylon bag.
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
We were in Cromer a week or so ago, first run out in the Compass, and bought one for £1.49 from a little shop in the centre. Used it to empty the waste water when we got home. Worked a treat.
Nick.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Simple solution to the thin wire carrying handle:

Foam pipe insulation... comes in black grey and white


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*We got two buckets*

Can't believe it, went to our Woolworths today, tiny place in the small unheard of location of Cardigan and they actually HAD the folding buckets! Was so stunned had to buy one then took mum in to show her and she brought another one, and they were at the reduced price...wow..they never stock anything I want in there. Am going to have to pay much closer attention to this board and Woolies now....thanks for the great tip, we were going to buy a plastic one but storage was an issue, so this is the ideal soloution for us. Also needed an excuse to escape in van for a couple of days so now have one, need to test the buckets


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Used ours for first time when we spent a couple of nights on a CL on the Hereford/Shropshire border- so- as promised-some feedback and a bit of a Review:

Had a little difficulty in placing it under the drain pipe as when it was "erect" (can I say that?  ) it wouldnt fit properly but when I squashed it down a bit-no prblem. 

I left the waste water tank to fill up a little and on the second day opened up the tap a bit and the water dribbled in. When I reached under and lifted the rim I was able to get it about 95per cent full and was able to maneovre the bucket from undrr the chassis and dump it-no problem.

I know there's been discussion about using foam tubing or other stuff to wrap around the metal handle but to be honest I didnt feel one was necessary: the handle was strong and certainly robust enough for 11 litres of water and I didn't find it at all uncomfortable to carry.

So- a good piece of kit overall-ideal if you're only away for a weekend, though I'in the absence of any water dumping place I'd probably use the conventional black waste carrier if I was away for several days.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

If there's anyone out there who HASN'T yet got at least one of these buckets, I've just got another one in Woolworths Chorlton for £1! Any store that still has them in stock will probably be selling at the same amazing price.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have a hole in my Bucket- dear Lisa.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Then mend it dear cabby, dear cabby
Then mend it dear cabby, mend it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

With what shall i mend it dear Spykal dear spykal
with what shall i mend it dear spykal, with what.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hmmm, folding bucket ... forgot I bought this. It has been relegated to the garage somewhere .. probably never to be seen again. 8O 

I had trouble with getting it out from under the van if it was more than 1/2 full. We have dump valves under the van and they empty really quickly. So I hadto go on my hands and knees to peer under and judge how full the bucket is. I then had to drag it out without spilling the water which is tough in a bucket that folds itself down quite easily. :? 

It was a lot easier to use if we were parked on a slope and the van was on ramps ... it could then be pulled out without having to fold is down slightly to clear the valve itself.

I guess they would be really useful for someone who has a side drainage pipe but for us it just wasn't really practical. Trying to get rid of over 100 litres of waste water using a 11 ltr folding bucket that I could only half fill took its time I tell you! :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

With this, dear cabby, dear cabby, dear cabby:
http://www.physorg.com/news3852.html

(well I am a teccy, oh, and volume up)

Dave[stream:3fe62583e2]http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/Bucket.mp3[/stream:3fe62583e2]


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ok Ok I admit it, beaten into submission. play it again Dave. :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Think my bucket is beyond repair now.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi dear Goofy

I now ROTFL every time I come back to this thread...it is a case of simple things please simple minds.

Cabby ...get down to Woollies and get another, at £1 each it does not matter if you really need one or not ...at £1 IT'S A BARGAIN

mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

OK mike will run down there in the morning, do they have a choice of colours.does it have a repair kit with it.
what does ROTFL stand for.
Hold on what do i need a bucket for.I dont know anyone called Lisa.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Environmently friendly shower*

Greetings,

Great idea of yours Cabby for an environmentally friendly shower, have you thought of getting it patented?


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Woolies in Malvern reported 11 in stock (the computer says yes),.....only they couldn't actually find any  

Am leaving bucket behind, (is this wise), and plan to raid a Woolies on the way.


----------



## delboy57 (May 1, 2005)

hi all, just been to woolys in warrington and bought two buckets, still marked at £2.49 but got charged only £1 each at till (not gloating just reporting), they seemed to have quite a few left (sorry if someone else has reported this but there is 5 pages to look through to check and i've got to go out), cheers, derek


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

*Folding bucket / Window cleaning kit*

Bought a folding bucket from woollies on special offer at £1. Also picked up a handy window cleaning kit 2 sponges 2 sqeezges a leather all in a 2 compartment bucket ( a bit like a tool tray) all for a £5


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Success! I found the bucket somewhere, possibly Southport, as I was mooching around there whilst Peter Hambleton did important things to the Hymer.

Oh and it worked well too.


----------

